
New nucleotide could revolutionize epigenetics - MaysonL
http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/new-nucleotide-could-revolutionize-epigenetics-20334.html
======
jballanc
_YAWN!_

Meh, more nucleotides. Why all the hyperbole? A, T, G, and C haven't been the
only game in town for a while now. What of Pseudouridine?

A novel derivative base is interesting, but it's not ground breaking on its
own. The effects it might have would be interesting, but I'm really tired of
this sort of overhyped science reporting.

~~~
bbgm
Any time I see a science related headline with words like "revolutionize",
"cure for cancer", "breakthrough", and similar absolutes my eyes get all-a-
rolling. I've never understood why so many PIs sign on to University PR
overhyping their science (which in many cases is really good science). I
wonder if PCR ever got this kind of hype? Good, useful, science will end up
being well known when it becomes general consensus without the need for fancy
headlines

